# Date of Service for billing G0180- Home Health Certification



## GosiaM (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm looking for the advice on what date of service should we use when billing for Home Health Certification (G0180)? Should we bill with the date of face to face encounter, the date when the certification was actually signed by provider or with the start date of home health service? I would bill with the date it's signed by provider but in my office I was told to use the date of the face to face encounter. What is the right way to bill for it?


----------



## ERA965 (Aug 30, 2016)

G0180 does not require a face to face encounter. It is the date when the dr signs the plan of care. so the dos should be prior to the  home health services begin date , in other words it should be date when dr signs off the paper work.


----------



## GosiaM (Sep 1, 2016)

Thank you.


----------

